# HD Tivo (rumors)



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

In short

Q1 '04
2 HD Sat Tuners
2 HD OTA Tuners
250GB

$800 (retail?)

Thread

I'll bet it's half that price for new subscribers.

Guess I have about 6 months of Dish Network left. Subtract one seven year subscriber from your list, Charlie.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

moved to DirecTV DVR forum..


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

Neil Derryberry said:


> moved to DirecTV DVR forum..


Yeah, we'd hate for people to get a clue on a better deal.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

There is a redirect in the orginal forum. My intent wasn't to hide posts.


----------

